# Hanalei Bay Resort question



## katsgarden (Sep 2, 2009)

Today I called the resort to confirm our 9/5 check in and also to ask about our "request" for an ocean view. We are confirmed for a 2 bedroom (II exchange) and the resort folks told me today that we will be in unit 8123-8124.  I've read all the reviews and have seen a resort map layout, but I'm a little confused. Can anyone tell me if this is an actual 2 bedroom unit (in the lower part  of the resort), OR, is it (2) 1 bedroom units in a less then desirable location?  I know that it is a ground floor unit.  Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## Kenrabs (Sep 2, 2009)

If you go to tripadvisor Kauai forum a condo owner Jebett will give you a good answer. We were there recently through II, and even with a 1 bedroom we had 2 room numbers since they are lock offs. Most ocean views are pvt owned or are reserved by timeshare owners. If you get ocean view it will be luck. It is in a location that could give an ocean view.


----------



## matbec (Sep 2, 2009)

Hi. Did a quick google for Hanalei Bay Resort 8123 and came across this old ad in Tug:

2 bedrooms 2 baths sleeps 6

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hanalei Bay Resort Unit 8123 - Ocean View Unit. November 15 to November 22, 2008 (7 nights) 1630 Square Feet - 2 Bedrooms - Sleeps up to 6 - Includes All Resort Amenities - Ocean and Mountain Views - Fully Equipped Kitchen - Air Conditioned Washer/Dryer 3 TVs and a DVD No Smoking Condo. Great pools and tennis courts 
Contact: Xxxx Xxxx (TUG Member)​
If this ad is accurate, then you do have ocean view! We're planning our trip to Hanalei Bay Resort (also an II exchange) for Aug 2010, so if you can, please post a review.

Enjoy your trip!


----------



## Bob P (Sep 2, 2009)

*Hanalei Bay Map*

http://www.summitpacificinc.com/hanalei-bay-resort-property-map.html


----------



## somerville (Sep 2, 2009)

It is a two bedroom unit.  There are two separate entrances, and each entrance has a separate room number.  Another poster mentioned that they are lockoffs.  Technically they can be locked off, but HBR timeshare owners do not have the ability to lock them off and deposit each side.


----------



## katsgarden (Sep 3, 2009)

Thanks, everyone!  You have provided me with great information.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Sep 3, 2009)

I've never stayed there, but have visited the resort and had dinner there.  The location--and particularly the view of Bali Hai--is stunning.  The resort has had its issues recently but you just cannot beat the views.  Enjoy!


----------



## chellej (Sep 3, 2009)

matbec said:


> If this ad is accurate, then you do have ocean view! We're planning our trip to Hanalei Bay Resort (also an II exchange) for Aug 2010, so if you can, please post a review.
> 
> Enjoy your trip!



Just curious when you got your exchange.. I've had an on-going search for May 2010 but no hits yet.  I keep seeing weeks though the end of 2009 but nothing beyond


----------



## matbec (Sep 3, 2009)

chellej said:


> Just curious when you got your exchange.. I've had an on-going search for May 2010 but no hits yet.  I keep seeing weeks though the end of 2009 but nothing beyond



Hi, we got our exchange at the end of Nov 2008. I'd logged into II on a Sunday morning, and it was just sitting there. Occasionally, I'll check II just to see and so far, haven't seen much of anything beyond 2009 either. 

Good luck with your search.


----------



## katsgarden (Sep 3, 2009)

chellej said:


> Just curious when you got your exchange.. I've had an on-going search for May 2010 but no hits yet.  I keep seeing weeks though the end of 2009 but nothing beyond




I had an on going search for maybe 2 or 3 months. Actually, I had II remove it at one point, but apparently that did not happen. I'm now happy that they did not. I've been seeing quite a few HBR units during flex change.(which is when I got my exchange)  From reading all the mixed reviews, it sounded like the 2 bedroom units are the best.


----------



## Greg G (Sep 4, 2009)

katsgarden

Units 8123-8124 would be the same layout as 8133-8134 (ground level units) see http://www.summitpacificinc.com/8133-8134.html#floorplan

We stayed in 8232 (layout same as 8123 but reversed mirror image) but it also had loft and cathedral ceiling since it was on the top floor.

Should be a very nice view.  The following is a picture I took from right in front of the building you will be in (to the left of the building we stayed in)


----------



## katsgarden (Sep 5, 2009)

Thanks for sharing the pictures.  I'm very excited to be getting such a great trade!


----------



## Kauai Kid (Sep 5, 2009)

Has their restaurant re-opened?  Won't be staying up north until 2011 but I agree, that view alone is worth the trip across the pond. 

Sterling


----------



## wilma (Sep 5, 2009)

Kauai Kid said:


> Has their restaurant re-opened?



The Happy Talk Lounge re-opened and they serve food. But the Bali Hai restaurant has not re-opened, Celebrity Resorts owns the restaurant and bar & are slowly getting things up and running.


----------



## Greg G (Sep 6, 2009)

katsgarden

One thing to note about the resort (referring to the map http://www.summitpacificinc.com/hanalei-bay-resort-property-map.html) is that all the parking is on the lower right half of the resort and thus with the exception of the Guava, Bougainvillea, and Hibiscus bldgs you are either shuttled to/from your building in a golf cart or small van by the resort staff or you can walk.  Thus when you want to go somewhere you need to remember that there may be around a 10 minute wait before you get picked up assuming you don't walk. You call the front desk and ask them to come pick you up.  There is a very steep hill going up from your building to the Hala bldg and then a not so short walk to get to the parking lot and it's not an easy walk/hike by any means (same would go for going to/from the resort beach).    The good thing is this layout gives the buildings a more secluded tropical feel which we did appreciate.

Greg


----------

